# Good Friday Wrist Check



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing the one on the right today










Rich


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 356 on brown Hirsch Liberty for me:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad to see the start of the week hasnt put you off them Rich....









Im still wearing the RLT24.1 today...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Another crappy pic from me:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope thats a lighting flare and not a effect to hide Charlies exposure


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I hope thats a lighting flare and not a effect to hide Charlies exposure


The idea was: Vintage Classic.......................... I failed................


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

More modern for me today.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

New arrival for me today, Doxa Sharkhunter.

Sellers pics at the moment.










Jon


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Enjoying a (temporary) new arrival... PRS-50










It's rather nice


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

an f1 day for me today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my latest arrival









*Archimede Pilot Chronograph* - Valjoux 7750


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing my hummer again


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I have bonded very well with the 6309 since I haven't removed from wrist for about 3 weeks!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lazy weekend....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot today:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Sekonda.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> I'm wearing my hummer again


Where did you get it Neal? I would really like one of those.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Being a Sinner today


















BTW Glad the Archimede finally arrived Ric


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sekonda today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Wearing the one on the right today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Enjoying a (temporary) new arrival... PRS-50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Enjoying a (temporary) new arrival... PRS-50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic jon


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

856 today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing Andy`s Breitling, I love this watch









*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










(BTW before someone starts it`s on a kevlar strap not the one shown in the photo







)

Also wearing this...

*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337, circa early 80s*


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

These arrived yesterday.....I've been swapping from one to the other all day.



















In my humble opinion Timex are somewhat underestimated.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

IWC Mk XV today


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Back to this one today


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The hummer on the left today. In case you can't tell, I kind of like electric/electronic railroad approved watches. This is is about half of them in the photo.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my hummer again
> ...


Paul

I bought it off very own hummer expert KEITHT after he had serviced it and replaced the seals and glass, he's a great person to do business with. Always worth PMing Keith as I'm sure he could get you one.

Keith I'm now after one with a black dial !!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wore my GShock so I could time the 710 whilst she was running in a race this morning.










She came 6th out of 104 people. I got nackered just watching


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Maty today.

Bertrand


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Wearing the one on the right today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a word


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Still wearing these lovely beauties.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Chronomat for me:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega PO


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This old thing again...

*Omega Dynamic Chrono 5240.50*










...hard to believe it's been around nearly ten years.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing these 2 not at the same time because thats [email protected]@ked up .

happy hot cross buns day .










jason.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

750T Prof


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Had to go in to work for a couple of hours this morning so I gave this one an outing.










Now wearing the bullet.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PVD Navygraf 990 (the one on the right)










have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing these 2 not at the same time because thats [email protected]@ked up .
> 
> happy hot cross buns day .
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gonna be doing a bit of diving myself later........


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Going double today:

On the left: Roamer Stingray Chrono:










On the right: O&W Custom:










Have a great extended weekend all!

Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> gonna be doing a bit of diving myself later........


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Going double today:
> 
> On the left: Roamer Stingray Chrono:


Well this just isn't on









The rules state that you should only wear one at a time and you should sent the Roamer to me as punishment for this most heinous act.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Going double today:
> ...


totally agree with you.......send mr mjolnir his watch straight away


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Old Faithful. SKX007 for me.

I do like the look of those Doxa watches though.

I seem to remember some time back someone modified a Seiko face to look like a Doxa (colour, Doxa name etc) I wish I could find the posting as I'd be interested in one of those.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Been wearing the O/M on a very wet and windy day!










Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiko for me today, now prised off its Toshi tan










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Changed to a real Duffer now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing these 2 not at the same time because thats [email protected]@ked up .


_*Weirdo!!*_
















Swapped over to these before coming to work









*Omega Railmaster Aqua Terra, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










*Alpha, 21 Jewel cal.ST-16(?)*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change so gone with a Seiko


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing this tonight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Wearing this tonight


I`d be tempted to sell lots of my watches to buy that


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this tonight
> ...


Mach you couldn't do it could you


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> totally agree with you.......send mr mjolnir his watch straight away


That's what I like to see. Solidarity amongst the forumers









You can have it when i'm done with it Shawn... it might be, erm... used by then though


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Rules?!?! I don't abide by no stinking rules so theres no chance of you getting my Roamer!!!









Mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


>


Well done Griff, that's beautiful









I had wondered with the recent sales, what the funds would be going towards


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Livius de Balzac said:
> ...


Probably not, but I`d be _very_ tempted


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Rules?!?! I don't abide by no stinking rules so theres no chance of you getting my Roamer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ve have vays of getting your Roamer Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That was another one I have recently been very tempted by but something else very nice unexpectedly came up


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That was another one I have recently been very tempted by but something else very nice unexpectedly came up


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Griff said:


>


Gorgeous watch Griff. Classic.









Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this one; Omega F300 Seamaster


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That was another one I have recently been very tempted by but something else very nice unexpectedly came up


Please no more pink monster


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That was another one I have recently been very tempted by but something else very nice unexpectedly came up


_* Bad dog Mutley, bad dog!!*_


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That was another one I have recently been very tempted by but something else very nice unexpectedly came up










You'd the man Mutley.









That made me hoot. Just when he thought it was a pink monster safe zone.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


>


I hope you've got patent pending on this, because if not you're going to feel very silly after Basel '08 when Seiko announce the new limited edition pink monster









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fulminata said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Right, your name will be added to the list.....


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Right, your name will be added to the list.....


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


>


Looking good Griff. That would be a few years old. I've looked at that and his others enough times but flaked at the idea of buying unseen.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There only thing that should be done with Seiko Monsters of whatever colour....










_*Smash them! Squash them! Thraaaaash them! O-BLUE-terate them!!!!*_


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been wearing this all day as I've been stuck in DIY hell, aaarrgh!










_Sellers pic_

Hopefully I'll have time to take a few snaps over the weekend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I am stuck at work, with nothing to do for 12hrs.

I have no pictures, but i am wearing something kinetic, and beginning with O.

I sadly also have about my person something else beginning with O that has a frequency of 720HZ.

Feel free to PM me as i am very bored, can't even spends hours trawling ebay as the company has filtered it!!!!

Keith


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > totally agree with you.......send mr mjolnir his watch straight away
> ...


we're all revolting!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Fulminata said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


you is da man mutts............


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There only thing that should be done with Seiko Monsters of whatever colour....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Stop The Pigeon, Stop The Pigeon,

Stop The Pigeon, Stop The Pigeon,

Stop The Pigeon, Stop The Pigeon

Stop that Pigeon How ?

Nab him - jab him - tab him - grab him,

Stop that pigeon now


----------

